# MagMod at it again, this time with softboxes



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

FYI:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spencerboerup/magbox-magshoe-magringrevolutionary-new-softbox-sy

Seems like a lot of clever little touches here, but I have no idea how unmet a need this is -- I'm an available light guy.

- A


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 27, 2018)

The most interesting part is the ability to use it both with studio strobes (Buff etc.) as well as speedlights. The implication that a speedlight (or even two) could equal a studio-strobe is quaint. The light focuser (or whatever it called) is more akin to a grid than a diffusor. Not sure exactly what it is, but may be a white grid, as opposed to a black grid. Completely different looks and applications. Not sure I trust the sturdiness of the pistol grip thingy. 

File under "interesting", but no need to put any money down now.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks interesting, but pricey. I have been burned by Kickstarter before so I wouldn't put in $350.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 27, 2018)

I like that you can mount two speed lights, but it’s too pricey for what you get, in my opinion.


----------



## dcm (Jun 27, 2018)

I've been happy with the MagBounce, MagGrid, MagGel, MagSphere, and MagBeam I use with my 430 EX IIs. Did the kickstarter for most.

First reaction to this one is cool, but a bit pricey. And it will also cost me a couple of RT speedlites (not that I wasn't headed that direction anyway. If I did more portraiture, particularly on the go, I might bite. But I already have a 24" softbox which has served me well. For now I can wait.


----------



## mihazero (Aug 27, 2018)

I have seen this product and me personaly wasnt impressed. Before Godox AD200 this would be amazing thing, but nowdays 1 AD200 is both strobe and speedlite, does all that this magmod modifier does, but cheaper and better, because you can use S-bracket to attach other modifiers like real softbox umbrellas and list goes on and on. Also keep in mind that AD200 with s- bracket, lightstand and godox modifier (either softbox, octabox, umbrella or even beauty dish) is actually cheaper then single 600EX or SB910.

Now im not brand bound or Godox fanboi, but im talking from price and practicality standpoint.

Magmod is too late and also really expensive for what its offering.


----------

